# XXL pants or really baggy XLs



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Burton makes some decent baggy. I think they call it "Team Fit". They have a few styles, "Sig Fit", "Team Fit", "AK" and "White Collection". I think "team fit" is the baggiest. 

I got a pair of Burton Air Twill Cargo pants in size XL (in my picture) because I'm always leery about size "L". I wear a 36-38 waist but like them baggy. They're borderline too big on me. They could easily accommodate 40 waist. Not sure about 42, but definitely 40. Plenty of room in thighs and butt.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

55Nick15 said:


> im wanting to know if anyone knows where to find the largest variety of XXL pants on the internet?
> 
> ive looked at "the-house" and they do not have much of a selection.
> 
> ...


you'll fit into a 686 XL or maybe even an Aperture (Zumiez) L


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> you'll fit into a 686 XL or maybe even an Aperture (Zumiez) L


Try them on first. I have 2 pairs of xxl 686 smarty pants. 1 fits really well and the other one is like a large lol. Same pants different colors.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Since I'm the same size as you I'll give you the scoop... go find yourself a pair of Bonfire XXL pants in the "classic" fit. These will fit you and give you plenty of room. I'm also a 42 and have been through all sorts of XXL pants that don't fit right including 686, Sessions, Special Blend, Sepia, Burton etc. The Bonfire's are the loosest and and also give you a good value for the money. Here's the link to the exact pants I got on sale 50% off in XXL: Bonfire Zodiac Pants - Men's - '08 Closeout at REI-OUTLET.com


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

Yea I have the same problem being 6'6 i can never find pants that fit baggy on me . 


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> Since I'm the same size as you I'll give you the scoop... go find yourself a pair of Bonfire XXL pants in the "classic" fit. These will fit you and give you plenty of room. I'm also a 42 and have been through all sorts of XXL pants that don't fit right including 686, Sessions, Special Blend, Sepia, Burton etc. The Bonfire's are the loosest and and also give you a good value for the money. Here's the link to the exact pants I got on sale 50% off in XXL: Bonfire Zodiac Pants - Men's - '08 Closeout at REI-OUTLET.com


are they warm?


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

special blend freedom fit pants are stoopid baggy. some of them, like the toofer, even have waist gaiters so the hiphop wannabes can wear them below their crotch for whatever reason - i guess to make them look even more ridonkulously baggy.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> Since I'm the same size as you I'll give you the scoop... go find yourself a pair of Bonfire XXL pants in the "classic" fit. These will fit you and give you plenty of room. I'm also a 42 and have been through all sorts of XXL pants that don't fit right including 686, Sessions, Special Blend, Sepia, Burton etc. The Bonfire's are the loosest and and also give you a good value for the money. Here's the link to the exact pants I got on sale 50% off in XXL: Bonfire Zodiac Pants - Men's - '08 Closeout at REI-OUTLET.com


I just got a pair of these and they are huge. The leg room is unreal. Nice pants also


----------

